# Gimp Quest



## Dave Strider (Oct 29, 2009)

Basically, this is Based of Andrew Hussie's MS Paint Adventures. I post an Image of the beggining of a story, you post what you want the character to do, i choose the best suggestion, i post picture of result of what happens.


Nerd Room





You are a 13 year old nerd. your interests Pokemon, Maths and Sci-Fi series such as Doctor Who. You are in a room. What do you do?


----------



## Lars The Turtwig (Oct 29, 2009)

*GRAB THAT FREAKING DS AND BEAT THE HELL OUT OF CYNTHIA IN PLATINUM WITH YOUR INFERNAPE!*

Yep. That's my suggestion.


----------



## Dave Strider (Oct 29, 2009)

You do not know what a 'DS', a 'Platinum', or a 'Cynthia' is. However, you do know what an Infernape is, but do not own one. you've never really like Fire Types.  you send out the closest thing, your Empoleon.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Oct 29, 2009)

MURDER EMPOLEON

COLLECT "EMPOLEON CORPSE"

PLACE "EMPOLEON CORPSE" IN "BODY BAG"


----------



## Lars The Turtwig (Oct 29, 2009)

Call out your female staraptor and go with her and your male Empoleon out of the room.


----------



## Dragon (Oct 29, 2009)

Kam said:


> MURDER EMPOLEON
> 
> COLLECT "EMPOLEON CORPSE"
> 
> PLACE "EMPOLEON CORPSE" IN "BODY BAG"


Seconded.


----------



## Dave Strider (Oct 30, 2009)

Kam said:
			
		

> MURDER EMPOLEON
> 
> COLLECT "EMPOLEON CORPSE"
> 
> PLACE "EMPOLEON CORPSE" IN "BODY BAG"








Oh God, there's blood EVERYWHERE!


----------



## nothing to see here (Oct 30, 2009)

Jump out the window before the penguin cops show up.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Oct 30, 2009)

That wouldn't work becuase there is no window.

Teleport to Antarctica.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Oct 30, 2009)

Lick up EMPOLEON BLOOD, attach the EMPOLEON's BEAK to your FACE.


----------



## Flareth (Oct 31, 2009)

Try to hide from the cops by clinging to the ceiling. xD


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Oct 31, 2009)

Hey, Psymon, this is taking a while. I think it would be best if you had a partner to update while you were offline.


----------



## Dave Strider (Oct 31, 2009)

Sorry, i haven't had time to draw anything today, to much work to do. yeah, if anybody would like to help occasionally, PM me please.


----------



## Dave Strider (Nov 1, 2009)

Blastoise said:


> Lick up EMPOLEON BLOOD, attach the EMPOLEON's BEAK to your FACE.








EMPOLEON BLOOD tastes like chicken.


----------



## Dr Frank (Nov 1, 2009)

Go out of the house, set up a booth and have people pay money to see your fiendish face/mask/thing.


----------



## Dragon (Nov 1, 2009)

Kick down the walls and slide on your belly to Antarctica.

..This is so going to work.


----------



## Ryan the Terrible (Nov 1, 2009)

Search for your arms.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Nov 2, 2009)

Do the Numa Numa dance.


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 2, 2009)

Dragon said:


> Kick down the walls and slide on your belly to Antarctica.
> 
> ..This is so going to work.


Seconded.


----------



## Dave Strider (Nov 2, 2009)

Dragon said:


> Kick down the walls and slide on your belly to Antarctica.
> 
> ..This is so going to work.









The walls are too thick too kick through!

(super special animation! squee!)


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 2, 2009)

_Dig through the floor with your bare hands_ and slide on your belly to Antarctica then.

Or find out where the windows from the first panel went.


----------



## Lars The Turtwig (Nov 2, 2009)

Look for the door, go out trough it, and slide to antacrtica.


----------



## nyuu (Nov 2, 2009)

the only walls here are walls of fear. escape >:|


----------



## Flareth (Nov 2, 2009)

Use EMPOLEON MASK to cut hole in WALL.


----------



## Dave Strider (Nov 3, 2009)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Or find out where the windows from the first panel went.








They're on the other two walls, silly! As you have seen all 4 walls, there is evidently no door Twiggy.


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 3, 2009)

Find that blood-drenched Empoleon mask, use it as a shovel to dig under the wall, and slide on your belly to Antarctica.

I wanna see where Dwaggers was going with this.


----------



## Lars The Turtwig (Nov 4, 2009)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Find that blood-drenched Empoleon mask, use it as a shovel to dig under the wall, and slide on your belly to Antarctica.
> 
> I wanna see where Dwaggers was going with this.




Ssekondead.<seconded>


----------



## Dr Frank (Nov 4, 2009)

Try and find out whether those things on your feet are socks or shoes.


----------



## Loco Mocho (Nov 5, 2009)

Find the chair in panel 1 and throw it through a window to escape


----------



## Dave Strider (Nov 5, 2009)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Find that blood-drenched Empoleon mask, use it as a shovel to dig under the wall, and slide on your belly to Antarctica.
> 
> I wanna see where Dwaggers was going with this.









You take out the EMPOLEON MASK from NANO-STORAGE, lift it up with your TELEKINETIC GLASSES, and try to dig through the floor. However, the floor is to tough as-well!


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Nov 5, 2009)

Smash a window. Preferably with the chair.


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 5, 2009)

Blastoise said:


> Smash a window. Preferably with the chair.


Then belly slide to Antarctica.

is that getting old yet


----------



## Turtle (Nov 5, 2009)

Hitchhike to Antarctica.


----------



## Flareth (Nov 5, 2009)

Smash WINDOW with EMPOLEON MASK


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Nov 6, 2009)

> Then belly slide to Antarctica.
> 
> is that getting old yet


No.



> Smash WINDOW with EMPOLEON MASK


Seconded


----------



## Dr Frank (Nov 7, 2009)

Go to eBay, buy a sledgehammer and tear down the walls.


----------



## Dave Strider (Nov 7, 2009)

Flareth said:


> Smash WINDOW with EMPOLEON MASK









You lift up the EMPOLEON MASK using your TELEKINETIC GLASSES, and attempt to smash the WINDOW with them. This does not work. On closer inspections, they are painted on. You should of guessed because you cannot see anything out of them. They are now the PAINTED ON WINDOWS.


----------



## Flareth (Nov 7, 2009)

Check to see if you have any more POKEMON.


----------



## Noctowl (Nov 7, 2009)

Set everything on fire somehow.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Nov 7, 2009)

Carve a PENTAGRAM on PAINTED ON WINDOW with EMPOLEON MASK.


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 7, 2009)

Climb over the wall (there can't be a ceiling or how the hell did you get in) aaand you know the rest.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Nov 7, 2009)

Obviously, he got in there by the powers endowed by the TELEKINETIC GLASSES.

...break TELEKINETIC GLASSES. A RIP IN TIME-SPACE CONTINUUM will appear. Ride through this and slide on your belly to Antarctica.


----------



## Dave Strider (Nov 8, 2009)

Flareth said:


> Check to see if you have any more POKEMON.








You have an EXPLOUD, VENUSAUR, CHERRIM, FEAROW and PSYDUCK in your PARTY, and various other ones in your PC. The strongest are PORYGON-Z, ARIADOS, CROBAT, WALREIN, YANMEGA and your DECEASED EMPOLEON.


----------



## Lars The Turtwig (Nov 8, 2009)

WITHDRAW EVERYONE AND COMMAND TO SMASH *WALLS* WITH THEIR *STRONGEST ATTACKS*!

Then belly slide to antarctica with them.


----------



## Chaon (Nov 8, 2009)

Smash the machine, making your pokemon inaccessible, then turn it into a home-made explosive, and blow open the wall.


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 8, 2009)

...eat the computer.




Hell, why not :3


----------



## Flareth (Nov 8, 2009)

Lars The Turtwig said:


> WITHDRAW EVERYONE AND COMMAND TO SMASH *WALLS* WITH THEIR *STRONGEST ATTACKS*!
> 
> Then belly slide to antarctica with them.


Seconded. :D


----------



## Dr Frank (Nov 9, 2009)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> ...eat the computer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SECONDED!


----------



## Zeph (Nov 9, 2009)

Keep "Belly-slide to Antarctica" as a command reserved for when you escape this room.


----------



## Dave Strider (Nov 9, 2009)

Lars The Turtwig said:


> WITHDRAW EVERYONE AND COMMAND TO SMASH *WALLS* WITH THEIR *STRONGEST ATTACKS*!
> 
> Then belly slide to antarctica with them.









Psymon sends you out of his office, saying that the picture will be ready by tomorrow because it's really big and hard to draw.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Nov 9, 2009)

Kill PSYDUCK and take his COOL SHADES.


----------



## Dr Frank (Nov 10, 2009)

Try to LOOK in the room and FIND interesting THINGS to do rather than whiling away time trying to ESCAPE.


----------



## Lars The Turtwig (Nov 10, 2009)

He said the previous command will be done soon.

I guess.


----------



## Dave Strider (Nov 10, 2009)

The room is too small to send every one out, so you send out your strongest, Vena the Venasaur. She uses Frenzy Plant, but it does not break through the wall.

( lame excuse to not draw so many pokemon is lame.)


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 10, 2009)

DAMMIT WE WANT OUT OF THIS ROOM

See if you have an Abra to Teleport out with?


----------



## Chaon (Nov 10, 2009)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> DAMMIT WE WANT OUT OF THIS ROOM
> 
> See if you have an Abra to Teleport out with?


Seconded. Teleport to Antarctica.


----------



## Flareth (Nov 10, 2009)

Chaon said:


> Seconded. Teleport to Antarctica.


Third'd


----------



## Zeph (Nov 10, 2009)

No, don't. Teleport to outside this building... thing, and then bellyslide to Antarctica.


----------



## blazheirio889 (Nov 11, 2009)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> No, don't. Teleport to outside this building... thing, and then bellyslide to Antarctica.


Yes. Bellysliding is the only way you can get to Antarctica.


----------



## Loco Mocho (Nov 11, 2009)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> No, don't. Teleport to outside this building... thing, and then bellyslide to Antarctica.


Thirds


----------



## Dr Frank (Nov 11, 2009)

Loco Mocho said:


> Thirds


Jah Jah Jah! Fourded.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Nov 12, 2009)

You look in your PC, but you have no ABRA.

Your SHIRT has changed to a different shade of purple.


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 12, 2009)

Eat shirt.

(Eating random things is the new sliding to Antarctica people)


----------



## Chaon (Nov 12, 2009)

Smash the PC and eat it. (I think I like this idea.)


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Nov 12, 2009)

See if your Porygon-Z can digitize you into the computer.


----------



## Diz (Nov 13, 2009)

Blastoise said:


> See if your Porygon-Z can digitize you into the computer.


Second


----------



## Dr Frank (Nov 13, 2009)

Kill yourself and get it over with.


----------



## Dave Strider (Nov 13, 2009)

Blastoise said:


> See if your Porygon-Z can digitize you into the computer.








it will be able too, but it needs some time. You let it out, and it begins the process.


----------



## Zeph (Nov 13, 2009)

Ask yourself, "Am I deliberately coming up with excuses for not being able to leave the room? Oh, I am a heartless soul for denying the readers their Antarctical bellyslideons."


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 13, 2009)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> Ask yourself, "Am I deliberately coming up with excuses for not being able to leave the room? Oh, I am a heartless soul for denying the readers their Antarctical bellyslideons."


Then eat PorygonZ.


----------



## Chaon (Nov 14, 2009)

Noooooo. I want out of this room. Let it finish.


----------



## Dr Frank (Nov 14, 2009)

Take out the Ariados from the PC, while you wait, and eat it. Or rather, grill it and make some arachnid barbecue sandwhiches.


----------



## Flareth (Nov 14, 2009)

Sing a song while waiting. Maybe it will speed up the process..that is...if he has a horrible singing voice. xD


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Nov 14, 2009)

DO THE NUMA NUMA DANCE.

Yes.


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 15, 2009)

Kam said:


> DO THE NUMA NUMA DANCE.
> 
> Yes.


Disregard my previous suggestion. Do this, with the accompanying song.


----------



## Loco Mocho (Nov 15, 2009)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Disregard my previous suggestion. Do this, with the accompanying song.


Make said song pokemon red/blue theme! Then eat Shoes


----------



## Dr Frank (Nov 15, 2009)

Loco Mocho said:


> Make said song pokemon red/blue theme! Then eat Shoes


Do as said, but grill the shoes before eating it.


----------



## Dave Strider (Nov 15, 2009)

Kam said:


> DO THE NUMA NUMA DANCE.
> 
> Yes.









Yau attempt to dance, but you do not have arms. You bob up and down a bit though. PORYGON-Z is still working on DIGITALIZING the room.


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 15, 2009)

Sing "Bananaphone" despite not having a mouth.


----------



## Kurai (Nov 15, 2009)

Commit suicide and in the afterlife, bellyslide to Antarctica. If the bellysliding is not possible, find something else to do in the afterlife.


----------



## Lars The Turtwig (Nov 15, 2009)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Sing "Bananaphone" despite not having a mouth.


Do it and then sing yodel until the digitalizing is over.


----------



## Flareth (Nov 15, 2009)

Find a BOOK and use TELEKINETIC GLASSES to lift it up. Begin to READ.


----------



## Dr Frank (Nov 16, 2009)

Kick yourself for your inability to do anything interesting. And then kick Porygon-Z to hurry it up.


----------



## Dave Strider (Nov 23, 2009)

Does anyone want a hint on how to get out the room?


----------



## Chaon (Nov 23, 2009)

YEEEESSSSSSSS


----------



## Blazie (Nov 24, 2009)

Stand on VERA and climb over the WALL from there, as there is no proof of there being any kind of CEILING.


----------



## Dr Frank (Nov 24, 2009)

Chaon said:


> YEEEESSSSSSSS


----------



## Dave Strider (Nov 24, 2009)

You notice a CODED MESSAGE on the wall while you wait for the process to finish. It reads '129 Start'. What could it mean?


----------



## Flareth (Nov 24, 2009)

Find the COMPUTER KEYBOARD and type in the CODE.


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 24, 2009)

Headbutt that section of the wall repeatedly. If that doesn't work move on to hitting it with your shoes.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Nov 24, 2009)

Say "I AM AN IDIOT" 129 times.


----------



## Diz (Nov 26, 2009)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Headbutt that section of the wall repeatedly. If that doesn't work move on to hitting it with your shoes.


seconds!


----------



## Lars The Turtwig (Nov 26, 2009)

Kam said:


> Say "I AM AN IDIOT" 129 times.


Thirded!

*I nominate Kam!*


----------



## Dave Strider (Nov 26, 2009)

DOUBLE UPDATE CAUSE I FEEL LIKE IT.







As soon as you type in 129, it takes you to your two MAGIKARP, Mago and Maga.







You can't speak, but you write 'I am an Idiot' on the wall over and over again with your TELEPATHIC GLASSES, you should reach 129 soon.


----------



## Flareth (Nov 26, 2009)

Take out the two MAGIKARP.


----------



## Kurai (Nov 26, 2009)

Kurai said:


> Commit suicide and in the afterlife, bellyslide to Antarctica. If the bellysliding is not possible, find something else to do in the afterlife.


I still think this is a good idea...


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 26, 2009)

Flareth said:


> Take out the two MAGIKARP.


And then perform The Fish Slapping Dance with PorygonZ.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Nov 27, 2009)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> And then perform The Fish Slapping Dance with PorygonZ.


Seconded!


----------



## Dave Strider (Nov 29, 2009)

Sorry for no updates, been bogged down with homework. I'll do Mike's Suggestion tommorow.


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 29, 2009)

Psymon said:


> Sorry for no updates, been bogged down with homework. I'll do Mike's Suggestion tommorow.





> I'll do Mike's Suggestion tommorow.





> I'll do Mike's Suggestion





> Mike's Suggestion


:DDD

FISH SLAPPING DANCE WITH PORYGONZ I WAS BORN TO WITNESS THIS


----------



## Dave Strider (Nov 30, 2009)

ARE YOU READY FOR RUBBISH ANIMATIOOONNNN!







You do a silly little dance. You lift up a MAGIKARP and slap PORYGON Z with it, and after you do it twice, he throws the other MAGIKARP at you.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Nov 30, 2009)

Create an evolution signal, causing the 'karps to evolve into Gyarados.


----------



## Loco Mocho (Dec 1, 2009)

use youe telepalecptic glasses to fly away to antartica.


----------



## Dave Strider (Dec 4, 2009)

SHORT HIATUS CAUSE I IS ILL.


----------



## Not Meowth (Dec 4, 2009)

Ride PorygonZ like a mechanical bull.


----------



## magnemite (Dec 6, 2009)

smack the other magicarp with yours to knock it out of Porygon-Z's hand, then smack the porygon-Z with both.


----------



## Lars The Turtwig (Dec 15, 2009)

magnemite said:


> smack the other magicarp with yours to knock it out of Porygon-Z's hand, then smack the porygon-Z with both.



*
SECONDED!*


----------

